

USB Armory: Manufacturing the Open Source Computer on a Stick - m_alexgr
https://www.crowdsupply.com/inverse-path/usb-armory/manufacturing-process

======
m_alexgr
In light of last week's disclosures in particular.

\- ARM® TrustZone® \- secure boot + storage + RAM \- user-fused keys for
running only trusted firmware \- optional secure mode detection LED indicator
\- minimal design limits scope of supply chain attacks \- great auditability
due to open hardware and software

